# Avanti PRO 8" Stacked Dado = SUCKS



## a1Jim

It's hard to find a good Dado set in that price range,to be it didn't work out.


----------



## felkadelic

Seems like the best sub-$100 dado set is probably the Oshlun


----------



## Dusty56

Don't you recognize the excess glue squeeze out trough when you see one ? LOL


----------



## NiteWalker

That's a pretty bad cut…

If you catch it on sale, (like now) the dewalt/delta dado set is probably best bang for your buck. Right now, with amazon's $25 off $100 dewalt deal, it's $88.65 shipped. I paid $85 for mine over the summer and couldn't be happier. I'm sure the $200+ sets cut nicer, but not $115+ nicer. I love the case.


----------



## Boxguy

I agree. I took mine back too and have been happy with the Freud I bought.


----------



## cpd011

I get the same cut as well. I would not recommend this set even at $49.


----------



## Oldtool

There's an old saying: you get what you pay for. Since you saved some money (the amount of which is determined using the price of this units replacement) may be sufficient to purchase a nice shoulder plane, which would clean up that rabbit in one or two passes.
It all boils down to personal preferences for tool purchases and willingness to spend more.
Are you going to get a more expensive set?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ever so often you can find the Diablo dado set at Home Depot for $49. That's what I paid for mine and have been pretty happy with it.

I looked at this same avanti set.
Then I remembered my only experience with Avanti was a saw blade that someone had given me as a present. It cut so badly that it only made two cuts on my saw before I threw it in the trash.
So I decided to leave the Avanti dado set on the shelf.


----------



## lj61673

Two words, Infinity Dadonator.


----------



## Bertha

I wonder if it's an inaccurate arbor hole (I don't know the proper terminology). That's a pathetic cut. Maybe you can make some throwing stars out of it Sorry for this experience, but thanks.


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the review.i've looked at that set at hd and wondered if it was any good.will definately save the extra money for a better set.


----------



## Vrtigo1

My money would also be on arbor holes of different diameters, or blades/chippers of different overall lengths. Either way that is a very bad cut. I purchased the Freud SD208 at HD for $99 and have been pretty happy with it, but as NiteWalker suggested the DeWalt set is cheaper, probably just as good in terms of cut quality, and I believe it also comes with a chipper size that allows you to cut 23/32" dadoes without having to use shims, which is the thing I hate the most about the SD208.


----------



## thehammer

Avanti 10" blades make good Hand Plane blades, that's about it!


----------



## BrianStrothcamp

To add to the review…

The arbor holes were very nice fitting so the bad cut relates to chippers of different diameter.
Im going for the Freud SD208 at woodcraft for 99 - 10 bucks on purchases over 25… so 89 total

I knew it was going to be poor quality but sometimes you never know. With the no hassle return policy figured whay not try it… so now I write this review so others can save their time.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Brian, I also saw that set at HD next to the SD208 (which I ended up buying). I think you'll be much happier with the SD208.


----------



## prattman

Thanks for the review Brian, you saved me the hassel.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I like the basic Freud 8" stack dado set. Nice clean shoulders. If you use a sacrificial fence on your tablesaw, it cuts nice flat bottoms too.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for the post. Nice case on the Dewalt NiteWalker.


----------



## Straightbowed

yep Im lookin at buyin a good dado set guess I mite get the dadonator


----------



## OldLarry

Rarely pays to buy cheap tools. But I've always made my living with my tools so maybe I look @ things differently.

If you want something for Xmas, get it yourself and get what you want. 
Me, a new 500mm lens for my camera.


----------



## jcwalleye

Thanks for the review.

I bought one of those 4 or 5 years ago and the first time I spun it up, one of the carbide teeth flew off. Bounced off the ceiling and a wall. The blade never touched a piece of wood.


----------



## fuigb

Oldtool nailed it: you get what you pay for, with your skill being the only variable that can compensate for the inaccuracies of a shoddy tool.

Everyone loves a deal, but junk is still junk. And where the fault line lies between acceptable and junk is determined by the user. Ever notice the large cheering section for Harbor Freight on this forum?

I've seen the Avanti on the shelf and left it there because I expected what the reviewer experienced. So suspicions were confirmed, but judging by the pic I see that the Avanti set would be OK for cutting 10,000 saddle joints for a deck or fence project.


----------

